# Albert Wesker vs Deathstroke



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

This is Wesker from The recent Resident Evil 5 versus Deathstroke . The fight takes place in an ancient Gladiator style arena and the two of them are unarmed . The battle is an all out H2H battle and they meet unexpectantly , so who takes it .


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2012)

Feats for Deathstroke please?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 14, 2012)

As far as I know Deathstroke is horribly outmatched by Wesker.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Feats for Deathstroke please?



-Made Flash look like a bitch in his mini series (and outreacted Flashes) Bart and Wally 
-Pounded the shit out of the goddamn Batman
-Took on Green Lantern (Hal Jordan) and Aquaman

Deathstroke does to Super humans what Wesker does to normal humans on a daily basis.

Slade healed from a damaged spine, his healing factor is only a notch or two below characters like Wolverine's

After his scrap with Geo-Force in Last Will and Testament he was able to grow back his HEART.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> -Made Flash look like a bitch in his mini series (and outreacted Flashes) Bart and Wally
> -Took on Green Lantern (Hal Jordan) and Aquaman



are you arguing that those feats weren't horrendous jobbing

because if so: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Angelos (Jul 14, 2012)

Isn't Deathstrokes regen much higher than Albert's?


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> are you arguing that those feats weren't horrendous jobbing



That's not jobbing it's PIS due to the characters being In character. It's the same reason for Superman being stupid enough to fall for Batman's tricks. 


Slade withstood a beating from Superboy and getting slammed through a building and electrocuted by Wonder Girl, Weskers hits wouldn't even be an annoyance to Slade, but it doesn't matter because Wesker will never land a hit.  Slade is capable of harming class 100 bricks, Wesker won't survive more then 2 maybe 3 hits before getting beaten into unconsiousness, and if Slade simply wanted to end the fight fast, he would snap Weskers neck and proceed to behead him ending him permanently.

Slade has the reaction time and intelligence to land hits on speedsters, Wesker does not.

Slade has had a lot of PIS moments in his career but he consistently smacks around characters that make Wesker look like nothing.  Wesker doesn't have the physical stats, skill or intelligence to contend with a guy who has been busting teams of super heroes for years.  What Wesker did to Chris and Sheva, Slade would do to Wesker and Jill  


Also Deathstroke has dodged Starfire's starbolts, tanked shots from Cyborg, Beast Boy, and tagged Flash in "The New Teen Titans" comic.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Angelos said:


> Isn't Deathstrokes regen much higher than Albert's?



Uhh yeah. Unless Wesker had managed to regen a spine and grow a new heart like Slade did.


----------



## Angelos (Jul 14, 2012)

Then, aside from dying, what the hell do you expect Wesker to do? He's not going to be able to keep a guy who can regenerate a heart and a spine down with just his hands.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Angelos said:


> Then, aside from dying, what the hell do you expect Wesker to do? He's not going to be able to keep a guy who can regenerate a heart and a spine down with just his hands.



F.Y.I. 

Deathstroke was totally incapacitated while his heart was out and took some time to regen.

EDIT:

The only chance Wesker has is to take the fight seriously while 'Stroke is playing with him.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender, you're again just using PIS and jobbing scenes as actual feats here.
So don't be surprised if you get ridiculed to hell.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Bender, you're again just using PIS and jobbing scenes as actual feats here.



Exactly why the hell is it so difficult to for you people to tell the difference between PIS and Jobbing? I'll tell you: Identity Crisis is the perfect example of jobbing a character. Kyle Rayner threw a punch at 'Stroke rather than creating constructs with his ring. Also considering how Meltzer like John's enjoys fucking Kyle over It's nothing to be surprised about.




> So don't be surprised if you get ridiculed to hell.



Yeah, I noticed you haven't been deleting posts containing flames (like Fluttershy's) lately. Don't be surprised if more complaints concerning this section are sent to you as a result of that.


 Since the people who flame regarding it (Crimson Dragoon) are clearly being rational.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2012)

Respect topic


DC Wiki


And in pure h2h, its a very competitive fight if its Pre-Flash Point.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Wesker should be glad that Slade isn't carrying his staff or sword or else this would be over in like 30 seconds.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

> like Fluttershy's


aawww     :33


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

No it's jobbing because if it wasn't flash would've killed deathstroke , his entire family then time traveled to kill all of his ancestors before deathstroke could even blink .

Honestly i have no idea how you would even say with a straight face that deathstroke can tag the flash in any way -shape or form.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> No it's jobbing because if it wasn't flash would've killed deathstroke , his entire family then time traveled to kill all of his ancestors before deathstroke could even blink .



Flash is able to consciously activate that ability at will (hasn't been reading Flash comics for a while)? 

I'm saying he tagged Wally because it's like him to not think straight when fighting him. The Identity Crisis mess was the biggest BS and example of jobbing because of Kyle Rayner doing some shit like throwing a punch.

EDIT:

Also you guys are forgetting the most important fact: Slade isn't a human he's a metahuman/Superhuman. You make it sound like I'm saying Batman pulled off this shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Jobbstroke ? .

Just for the record, that scene with the Flash is highest example of Jobbing/PIS/CIS to the nth degree. Time slows down for the guy so him running into Slade sword is beyond stupid.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Jobbstroke ? .



    

Most of his fights are somewhat jobbish. That doesn't mean that *all* of them are though.




> Just for the record, that scene with the Flash is highest example of Jobbing/PIS/CIS to the nth degree. Time slows down for the guy so him running into Slade sword is beyond stupid.




Flash's actions in Identity Crisis are pretty PIS



Kyle Rayner incident is perhaps the most profound and disgusting act of jobbing I've ever seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

He has excellent feats but he is not tagging any Flash.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Wesker should be glad that Slade isn't carrying his staff or sword or else this would be over in like 30 seconds.




aww man, he doesn't have his swords in this fight? 

anyways, Deathstroke _has a way_ of surviving & successfully coming out of lots of scenarios victorious so he may actually win this


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Flash is able to consciously activate that ability at will (hasn't been reading Flash comics for a while)?
> 
> I'm saying he tagged Wally because it's like him to not think straight when fighting him. The Identity Crisis mess was the biggest BS and example of jobbing because of Kyle Rayner doing some shit like throwing a punch.
> 
> ...


So?
It doesn't change the fact that those "feats" are inconsistent with Deathstroke's actual abilities.

It's quite amusing as you go all the way to explain how it doesn't make sense for the Flash to get beaten by Deathstroke then try to shoehorn it as an acceptable feat.

It's like you can't even understand a single word you just wrote down.

Not to mention the fact you created a thread just to argue how Deathstroke stomps Wesker.

Do you know how we call that?
Spite thread.
A horrendously failed at that.
Since going by Deathstroke's actually consistent jobber aura free feats, he would be beaten to the curb here.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> So?
> It doesn't change the fact that those "feats" are inconsistent with Deathstroke's actual abilities.



How the hell are they inconsistent? Actually divulge proof before you try and come up in here and downplay the evidence I present.



> It's quite amusing as you go all the way to explain how it doesn't make sense for the Flash to get beaten by Deathstroke then try to shoehorn it as an acceptable feat.




Don't be coy with me Willy.  




> It's like you can't even understand a single word you just wrote down.



Once again, actually debate the material I put out.




> Not to mention the fact you created a thread just to argue how Deathstroke stomps Wesker.



...Yup..that's so true...You know me so well. (sarcasm) 

By the way you failed grammatically in this statement:



> Do you know how we call that?
> Spite thread.



It's "Do you know what we call that?"




> Since going by Deathstroke's actually consistent jobber aura free feats, he would be beaten to the curb here.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Proof why he stomps the hell out of Wesker

Dodge machine gunfire from a helicopter




I haven't seen Wesker do that sort of feat.

Look through the respect thread Meyer Lansky posted before you say how I'm not familiar with consistent feats.

EDIT:




> It's quite amusing as you go all the way to explain how it doesn't make sense for the Flash to get beaten by Deathstroke then try to shoehorn it as an acceptable feat.



I'm not shoehorning shit. Deathstroke knows Flash (Wally West). As in *"has been fighting him for years"* know him.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Sure , flash who can see everything in slow motions ( or better yet , as if they are immobile) will run right into deathstroke's sword.

Nope , not jobbing , it's obviously because he knew about flash's self impalement fetish .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

Wesker dodges handcannons at point blank


----------



## Ulti (Jul 14, 2012)

shades off


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Sure , flash who can see everything in slow motions ( or better yet , as if they are immobile) will run right into deathstroke's sword.





> Nope , not jobbing , it's obviously because he knew about flash's self impalement fetish .



Slade is able to see things more acutely than normal humans(and that includes Flash) BECAUSE HE'S NOT HUMAN. GET IT? Superhuman/Metahuman

Look at this scan





Slade was able to pin the blade where Wally was going to be.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah meta human .

That obviously make the fucking flash running into a sword believable .

Seriously the hell does that have to do with that ?

He could be the abstract concept of people running into swords for all that matters , still won't change the fact that the flash obviously jobbed to him in that scene.

do you realize how stupid trying to rationalize that is ?

He put his sword where the flash will be ? and flash who can see nanoseconds as if they were hours wouldn't be able to perceive that ? that is seriously your arguements ? it honestly make sense in your head?


Hell even my fucking 4 years old cousin won't fall for the run into a sword trick , let along the fucking flash .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

Slade is standing still to Wally

PIS is PIS


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Wesker dodges handcannons at point blank



Deathstroke takes explosions to the face. 

In Deathstroke:Hunted

He took bullets and grenades.

Here he's shot and killed then resurrects shortly after






Shot in the head and dies resurrects hours later


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Honestly bender if you argue using deathstroke's normal feat it might be interesting....just don't bring that example .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> do you realize how stupid trying to rationalize that is ?



I got a way to rationalize it 

Flash secretly has an impalement fetish and seeing Deathstroke somehow triggers it because Deathstroke emits some chemical that's undetectable to anyone but the Flash


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Already covered the impalement fetish angle CD , read my post up there .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

oh, that you did


----------



## Ulti (Jul 14, 2012)

Wesker got shot in the face point blank by Sheva and it didn't bother him in the slightest, he even fell out of his bomber into the volcano.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh, that you did



Oh you  .


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Yeah meta human .
> 
> That obviously make the fucking flash running into a sword believable .
> 
> ...



Wally fell for the same trick years ago as well. 

When the police are preparing to arrest Slade




You really think he counted on Slade pulling out the sword? If anything Slade could have jammed the sword into him rather than Wally running into it. 



> He put his sword where the flash will be ? and flash who can see nanoseconds as if they were hours wouldn't be able to perceive that ? that is seriously your arguements ? it honestly make sense in your head?



*arguments

Look, the whole 'Stroke vs Wally is not the point of the thread. It's Deathstroke vs Wesker. Not Deathstroke vs Wally, Take that BS elsewhere.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

> Not Deathstroke vs Wally, Take that BS elsewhere.


why don't you follow your own advice


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

No , you don't get to bring that up and try to use it to wank deathstroke then when i call you on your bullshit you try to play it off.

Sorry , that won't work here.

That is an obvious case of PIS-CIS and wally jobbing.

Do you realize how big the speed different between flash and a META human ? do you realize how deathstroke pulling out his sword alone would seem like it would take days to do from flash's point of view ?

There is no way you can to justify that , and it's laughable that you even brought it up in the first place .


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Wesker got shot in the face point blank by Sheva and it didn't bother him in the slightest, he even fell out of his bomber into the volcano.



He didn't fall into the lava of the volcano after falling from the sky he fell into the lava after the scuffle with Chris and Sheva.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hue6WXRPvJw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> No , you don't get to bring that up and try to use it to wank deathstroke then when i call you on your bullshit you try to play it off.



Umm yeah I do get to put an end to it if I want to. If I'm through talking about it then I can end it and forget about it.



> Sorry , that won't work here.



Oh dear god...




> That is an obvious case of PIS-CIS and wally jobbing.






> Do you realize how big the speed different between flash and a META human ?



Speed reaction= Speed

They're two huge different things entirely chum.



> There is no way you can to justify that , and it's laughable that you even brought it up in the first place .



I said speed reaction, NOT speed. 

Drop it before you go even more zany about this stupid shit.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

How about fuck no ?

I won't drop this , you don't get to go full retard on us with those idiotic claims and get to play it off.

Flash's reaction speed was always atleast on par with his regular speed ,no idea how you can even claim otherwise and it just further proves that you have no idea what you are talking about .

How about the time wally sat down to watch a movie with his girlfriend and it was shown that it took weeks from his point of view for the movie to finish ? or the fact that bart went to the library for years from his point of view while in reality it's only been a few minutes ?

Seriously not gonna let you make stupid claims like that and then try to get the last word.

Either you admit that you are wrong like a man , or you can be constantly be proven wrong while you whine about it like a child , it's your choice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

> Speed reaction= Speed
> 
> They're two huge different things entirely chum.
> 
> I said speed reaction, NOT speed.


so .. you're saying Slade can *react* to Flash ? because he's a metahuman .. ?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 14, 2012)

You'd have to be wanking Wesker to assume his level of bullet timing is going mean shit to someone whose reflexes are at the speed of thought. That's right in the scan that Bender posted too

Yeah he's reacted to speedsters multiple times he's *Superhuman* stop thinking of him like he's Batman or something.
Also Slade is a good deal stronger than Wesker since he's able to do things that only 100+ men can do and then at the same time hang with Wondy in a fight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

> at the speed of thought


dat speed of thought


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender, simple yes or no question: Do you believe Deathstroke can react to The Flash?  A Flash going at FTL speeds, coming right at him for an IMP?


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> How about fuck no ?
> 
> I won't drop this , you don't get to go full retard on us with those idiotic claims and get to play it off.



Now do you see why people are so agitated by the juvenility of this section? It's because of shit like this. If someone wants to drop shit you let them drop it. I'm not being the child here it's you by continuing this discussion.

@ Fluttershy



> you're saying Slade can react to Flash ? because he's a metahuman .. ?



Don't put words in my mouth.

I'm saying Slade is able to react to Flash because of the super soldier serum he has. And that's the last thing I'm saying on this stupid discussion. Either move on to talk of Deathstroke vs Wesker or get out.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> You'd have to be wanking Wesker to assume his level of bullet timing is going mean shit to someone whose reflexes are at the speed of thought. That's right in the scan that Bender posted too
> 
> Yeah he's reacted to speedsters multiple times he's *Superhuman* stop thinking of him like he's Batman or something.
> Also Slade is a good deal stronger than Wesker since he's able to do things that only 100+ men can do and then at the same time hang with Wondy in a fight.



No one is saying slade is not superhuman .

Claiming he is anywhere near the flash even in his worst days in stupid though , simple as that .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Yeah he's reacted to speedsters multiple times



Flash-level speedsters?  Superman level?  Or, considerably lower on the totem-pole, other bullet-timing speedsters?

Actually, I'll make it even simpler: What's the highest level of speedster that you think Deathstroke can react to?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'm saying *Slade is able to react to Flash* because of the super soldier serum he has.


ok,   gotcha


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2012)

Slade being able to hit the Flash is the equivalent of Chris lasting more than a minute let alone seven in a one on one fight with Wesker. Both instances involved MASSIVE PIS though in Wesker's case it was more based on CIS but whatever. What is Slade's best bullet timing feat?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'm saying Slade is able to react to Flash because of the super soldier serum he has. And that's the last thing I'm saying on this stupid discussion.



So, are you implying he has FTL reflexes?  Because if that's not what you're saying, then why bother mentioning it in the first place?


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

> Claiming he is anywhere near the flash even in his worst days in stupid though , simple as that .



No what's stupid is not moving on with *the motherfucking discussion like I've said a dozen fucking times*.  *Out-react*. Okay? OUT-REACT. That's a whole lot different than saying he's faster than Flash. 

You are dumb as a rock if you confuse that with someone saying he's faster than ___





> Yeah he's reacted to speedsters multiple times he's *Superhuman* stop thinking of him like he's Batman or something.



Finally, someone with common sense.




Matta Clatta said:


> You'd have to be wanking Wesker to assume his level of bullet timing is going mean shit to someone whose reflexes are at the speed of thought. That's right in the scan that Bender posted too



Thank you.

+reps


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Now do you see why people are so agitated by the juvenility of this section? It's because of shit like this. If someone wants to drop shit you let them drop it. I'm not being the child here it's you by continuing this discussion.
> 
> @ Fluttershy
> 
> ...



No no no , you are being a child by making an inane comment and then ignoring anyone who calls you on your bullshit.

And YET you go to make said claim .

There is no way in hell that you can rationalize slade reaction to the flash , and you bringing it up as if it was a legit feat then saying people should stop discussing it won't work .

It's called DEBATING .

You bring up something ? either defend it when people argue against it or admit that you are wrong .

You don't get to say "yeah slade totally has mftl reaction , now drop the subject guys" .

It's shit like this that anyone with half a brain consider you an idiot bender ,and you claiming that this section is childish because of that makes you look that much more of a retard .

Don't bring up a point if you aren't willing to defend it properly .


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Slade being able to hit the Flash is the equivalent of Chris lasting more than a minute let alone seven in a one on one fight with Wesker. Both instances involved MASSIVE PIS though in Wesker's case it was more based on CIS but whatever. What is Slade's best bullet timing feat?



Look people want to talk inconsistency okay we'll play that game? Wesker is such a badass friend and yet Jill managed to tackle him out the window. How the hell is that shit possible?

He's able to dodge guns, rockets from rocket launchers and yet some military chick is able to fuck his A-game up? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuYUK5Ttg5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 14, 2012)

Well if you wanna say its jobbing he's been fighting the entire team of teen titans since his debut.
Here's his comment on the matter as he's bitching Kid Flash


Now regular Flash I might give it to you just like its bullshit when he beats the entire JLA. Some of his feats go beyond his level of superhuman but the majority of them are legit enough that Bender bringing it up shouldn't even need this much of an argument in the first place.

Its like saying without the Flash feats Slade still isn't shitting all over Wesker in every other department.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender, you haven't even answered my question


----------



## Amae (Jul 14, 2012)

I expect nothing less from Bender, an ad hominem about juvenility and a display of hypocrisy (this is a thing he does constantly and then accuses others of doing it). 

How's Deathstroke actually doing in this fight? Only familiar with his Teen Titans incarnation.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Look people want to talk inconsistency okay we'll play that game? Wesker is such a badass friend and yet Jill managed to tackle him out the window. How the hell is that shit possible?
> 
> He's able to dodge guns, rockets from rocket launchers and yet some military chick is able to fuck his A-game up?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuYUK5Ttg5U[/YOUTUBE]



He was holding up his most hated enemy and focusing on him and didnt see Jill.

The end.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Well if you wanna say its jobbing he's been fighting the entire team of teen titans since his debut.
> Here's his comment on the matter as he's bitching Kid Flash
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that slade's feat are not good enough to fight with wesker.

In fact i actually think slade is likely to take this.

I'm just debating the fact that bringing up the flash example won't work since it's obvious jobbing -PIS-CIS on flash's part.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Look people want to talk inconsistency okay we'll play that game? Wesker is such a badass friend and yet Jill managed to tackle him out the window. How the hell is that shit possible?
> 
> He's able to dodge guns, rockets from rocket launchers and yet some military chick is able to fuck his A-game up?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuYUK5Ttg5U[/YOUTUBE]



His attention was focused entirely on Chris. He couldn't have cared less about Jill at that moment as he was trying to eliminate a nuisance. That is called being caught off guard genius, I could say the same thing about Cloud tossing Sephiroth into the reactor in Crisis Core but just like Jill tackling Wesker, it's called PIS, an inconsistent feat that shouldn't be taken seriously especially when there is no other fighter here to distract Wesker like in the scene you just mentioned.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

Slade probably has more then enough legit feats to take this

Wesker has to rely on dem RE5 cutscenes mostly



of course, if shades come off all bets are off


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

> I expect nothing less from Bender, an ad hominem about juvenility and hypocrisy (this is a thing he does constantly and then accuses others of doing it).



Why wouldn't I call confrontational behavior juvenile? I said I'm done talking about and I mean I'm done talking about it.




Saint Saga said:


> No no no , you are being a child by making an inane comment and then ignoring anyone who calls you on your bullshit.






> There is no way in hell that you can rationalize slade reaction to the flash , and you bringing it up as if it was a legit feat then saying people should stop discussing it won't work .






> It's called DEBATING .



No it's not, it's called being confrontational. If someone is uncomfortable about talking about something it's dropped.




> *It's shit like this that anyone with half a brain consider you an idiot bender *



You brought up something that I want to put an end to. Yeah, it makes someone an idiot for not meeting confrontational behavior. Ever see that movie Lakeview Terrace and Samuel Jackson's character was getting in Kerry Washington's character's husband's friends face about their talk about cops? That's called being obnoxious. They were uncomfortable talking about it in a tense atmosphere which this clearly is.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 14, 2012)

Fair enough , i might've been too confrontational there , but as said if you wanted it "dropped" you could've either conceeded or not have brought it up in the first place . 


So if anyone is in the wrong here it's you for bringing an obvious PIS-CIS-jobbing feat and then defending it as if it's legit.

I was just pointing that out .


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> He was holding up his most hated enemy and focusing on him and didnt see Jill.
> 
> The end.



Sounds bullshit but sure whatever.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Fair enough , i might've been too confrontational there , but as said if you wanted it "dropped" you could've either conceeded or not have brought it up in the first place .



I wanted to bring out the meatiest bit of his feats but obviously I should've known better if I thought people could do it without totally reading through my post.



> So if anyone is in the wrong here it's you for bringing an obvious PIS-CIS-jobbing feat and then defending it as if it's legit.



Fine I'll admit to that. It's still heavily controversial because hell breaks loose when the validity of it is discussed.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> Sounds bullshit but sure whatever.



Okay you are going to need to explain how it even sounds bullshit. He had Chris by the throat, his back turned to Jill (thus he couldn't have seen her coming) and was preparing to deal a killing blow to Chris at the time she tackled. That is the definition of being caught off guard. Notice how that is the ONLY instance in that entire fight where they even came close to hitting Wesker at all. Seriously he got caught off guard that is it, doesn't take away his standard showings.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Okay you are going to need to explain how it even sounds bullshit. He had Chris by the throat, his back turned to Jill (thus he couldn't have seen her coming) and was preparing to deal a killing blow to Chris at the time she tackled.





> That is the definition of being caught off guard. Notice how that is the ONLY instance in that entire fight where they even came close to hitting Wesker at all. Seriously he got caught off guard that is it, doesn't take away his standard showings.



I'll gladly explain this:

Logically I accept the rationale, however retrospectively the reason why I'm so skeptic is because of shit like this:





He was able to anticipate this Tyrant and not Jill. It's weird especially considering how Wesker is one of the most intelligent minds in the RE universe.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'll gladly explain this:
> 
> Logically I accept the rationale, however retrospectively the reason why I'm so skeptic is because of shit like this:
> 
> ...



His attention wasn't occupied there like it was when Jill tackled him, when Jill hit him he was focused on Chris. When that Tyrant charged him he was just walking along, so no reason why he wouldn't hear it coming. By the way since when did Resident Evil have a manga and is it considered canon?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 14, 2012)

What you have to remember is that Wesker ignores EVERYTHING in favour of Chris. He doesn't take notice of Sheva, at all. Chris wasn't there for him to scream at.

Though I too am quite curious about that manga.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> By the way since when did Resident Evil have a manga and is it considered canon?



RE manga has been around before the release of Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles. Also yes it is canon.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> What you have to remember is that Wesker ignores EVERYTHING in favour of Chris. He doesn't take notice of Sheva, at all. Chris wasn't there for him to scream at.
> 
> Though I too am quite curious about that manga.



Chris is Wesker's Cloud.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2012)

Here:

Read bitches

Take your own advice


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> What you have to remember is that Wesker ignores EVERYTHING in favour of Chris. He doesn't take notice of Sheva, at all. Chris wasn't there for him to scream at.
> 
> Though I too am quite curious about that manga.



It's short. It's really a teaser to Umbrella Chronicles.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> F.Y.I.
> 
> Deathstroke was totally incapacitated while his heart was out and took some time to regen.
> 
> ...



So why make the thread then?


----------

